# Weird brake issue



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

swoop said:


> I own a 2007 gmc Denali XL. Shortly after purchasing the SUV the driver side front brake started squeaking. It will get noticeably louder through out the oil change span and when I take it in to get the oil changed I will ask the dealer to take a look at it and see if anything is wrong. He states that the brake will squeak until it gets warmed up. The brakes are quiet after they change the oil, probably due to them cleaning them up maybe??? But my question is this normal? or could there be another issue with them. I have looked and felt the rotors and they are smooth with no grooves.


Look for a recall on CAS's or NHTSA's websites. There might be a Technical Service Bulletin on this problem.

Avoid dealers like the plague.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll agree with "Yoyizit", as far as taking it to a dealer. IMO-what you need is a good front end/brake mechanic, and not a chain store outfit. Ask around to see if anyone knows of a local shop which specializes in brakes/front-end alignments. Try to stay away from tire stores which do this on the side. I work at an auto-parts store part-time and that is not a year/model specific item that rings a bell which we sell and re-stock often. It could be disc brake dust and the service tech is blowing out the brakes/rotor areas when he changes oil, but I doubt that. Then why would only the left side squeal? I'm wondering of you have a problem with the caliper not backing off as it should _after_ applying brakes? This would keep the pads on the rotor just enough to cause this. Again, a good brake shop can measure the rotor thichness and caliper thickness. Good Luck, David


----------

